# GM Central Regional Qualifier



## la_lucha (Nov 14, 2014)

With the possibility of Fundy arranging a Central England qualifier would there be much interest in a Midlands one too? I was thinking the same area as Fish organised last year i.e. The Warwickshire, Kenilworth or possibly more Birmingham area. Just trying to guage level of interest at this point please?


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 14, 2014)

possible, date and cost dependant


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 14, 2014)

Happy to come down to Coventry area again this year


----------



## fenwayrich (Nov 14, 2014)

I would be happy to come down from Nottingham to somewhere in a 50/60 mile radius.


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd be up for it.


----------



## PIng (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm interested.


----------



## hovis (Nov 14, 2014)

Me too. I have contacts a Whittington???


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2014)

hovis said:



			Me too. I have contacts a Whittington???
		
Click to expand...

Whittington would be a great venue, played it once and loved it. :thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 15, 2014)

Will depend on the date that you choose but I'm definitely interested.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 16, 2014)

Depending when and where, I would be interested.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'd be interested - with my current game I could be the comedy turn


----------



## fundy (Nov 16, 2014)

Happy to organise something central albeit Im not sure what the region actually compromises. Beds, Bucks, Oxon, Nhants, Cambs, Herts seems a reasonable estimate?

Any courses people would like to try and have it at? Woburn appears to be a non starter as does Brocket Hall.

Luton Hoo? Dunstable Downs? Brampton Heath? Gog Magog? John O Gaunt? 

Assume we are aiming for March or April

Weekends or Midweek?

How much are people prepared to pay?

Let us know who's interested and where you are based and we'll get something organised that will hopefully appeal to as many as possible


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2014)

March would be preferable as I'm hoping to stage the final in April. Might be a bit expensive having qualifier and final in the same month.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 16, 2014)

drive4show said:



			March would be preferable as I'm hoping to stage the final in April. Might be a bit expensive having qualifier and final in the same month.[/QUOTE Is the first Monday in May a bank holiday everywhere,
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Nov 16, 2014)

drive4show said:



			March would be preferable as I'm hoping to stage the final in April. Might be a bit expensive having qualifier and final in the same month.
		
Click to expand...

thought id seen other quals in April with the plan being the final in May at earliest? really dont get the obsession with getting this played before the weather/courses are at their best


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 16, 2014)

Brampton Heath looks quite good. Farthingstone is another little hidden gem.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 16, 2014)

Will say no to Luton Hoo

The members clubs will be hard to arrange without a member 

How about Whittlebury or Silverstone 

Brampton Heath is also a good choice


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 17, 2014)

fundy said:



			Happy to organise something central albeit Im not sure what the region actually compromises. Beds, Bucks, Oxon, Nhants, Cambs, Herts seems a reasonable estimate?

Any courses people would like to try and have it at? Woburn appears to be a non starter as does Brocket Hall.

Luton Hoo? Dunstable Downs? Brampton Heath? Gog Magog? John O Gaunt? 

Assume we are aiming for March or April

Weekends or Midweek?

How much are people prepared to pay?

Let us know who's interested and where you are based and we'll get something organised that will hopefully appeal to as many as possible
		
Click to expand...

If you want to play at John O'Gaunt it would have to be midweek. As a member I'd be happy to help in any way that would be of use.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 17, 2014)

The thread has been tidied and bickering posts removed.


----------



## fundy (Nov 17, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			If you want to play at John O'Gaunt it would have to be midweek. As a member I'd be happy to help in any way that would be of use.
		
Click to expand...

Very kind, will definitely be an option I think depending on interest.

Im at JOG in a couple of weeks it seems (shoulder permitting) to play in a scratch match, would be fun if it wasnt 4somes


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The thread has been tidied and bickering posts removed.
		
Click to expand...


There were comments in those posts relating to everyone being welcome to play in these events that I would have liked to have remained in the thread.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 18, 2014)

fundy said:



			Very kind, will definitely be an option I think depending on interest.

Im at JOG in a couple of weeks it seems (shoulder permitting) to play in a scratch match, would be fun if it wasnt 4somes 

Click to expand...

Hopefully they'll put the match on the Carthegena course. The John O'Gaunt currently has a temp green on the 7th hole as they're rebuilding the main green. 4somes matchplay, now there's a game to test friendships


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2014)

Doesnt seem to be much interest in this as a region?

Worth persevering with or leaving so that some of the bordering meets are better attended?

Had an email from Mentmore offering Â£27 incl bacon rolls or Â£35 incl bacon rolls and chefs special for March/April and that could include a Sunday afternoon. That be of interest people or anyone got any better options?


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 18, 2014)

fundy said:



			Doesnt seem to be much interest in this as a region?

Worth persevering with or leaving so that some of the bordering meets are better attended?

Had an email from Mentmore offering Â£27 incl bacon rolls or Â£35 incl bacon rolls and chefs special for March/April and that could include a Sunday afternoon. That be of interest people or anyone got any better options?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good...


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 18, 2014)

I think the one that you were looking at Fundy is to close to the Midlands one. Specially with the prospect of a norf laaaandan one.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 18, 2014)

Mentmore sounds a good deal and I'd be interested if it were a Sunday. Would it be worth looking at combining with the East Anglian region meet?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 18, 2014)

fundy said:



			Doesnt seem to be much interest in this as a region?

Worth persevering with or leaving so that some of the bordering meets are better attended?

Had an email from Mentmore offering Â£27 incl bacon rolls or Â£35 incl bacon rolls and chefs special for March/April and that could include a Sunday afternoon. That be of interest people or anyone got any better options?
		
Click to expand...

I could be interested as I'm afraid that, due to venue, I would not be interested in the Midlands event.


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2014)

OK provisional list for a meet at Mentmore on a Sunday afternoon (I assume pref to midweek) Mar/Apr with date to be confirmed once we have enough players. Let me know if you prefer just bacon rolls (Â£27) or would like food afterwards too (Â£35)

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975
3. Tarkus1212
4. MetalMickie


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2014)

fundy said:



			Doesnt seem to be much interest in this as a region?

Worth persevering with or leaving so that some of the bordering meets are better attended?

Had an email from Mentmore offering Â£27 incl bacon rolls or Â£35 incl bacon rolls and chefs special for March/April and that could include a Sunday afternoon. That be of interest people or anyone got any better options?
		
Click to expand...

Did they say which course ? If the Rothschild then pray for a dry winter


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did they say which course ? If the Rothschild then pray for a dry winter
		
Click to expand...

Will depend on date which course is available, hoping not to play until mid April assuming final is in May so should be ok by then unless winter worse than usual, you coming?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2014)

Pencil me in, date dependent.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2014)

fundy said:



			Will depend on date which course is available, hoping not to play until mid April assuming final is in May so should be ok by then unless winter worse than usual, you coming?
		
Click to expand...

All depending on dates - off to Scotland early April


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2014)

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975
3. Tarkus1212
4. MetalMickie
5. Imurg
6. LiverpoolPhil


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 18, 2014)

Would be interested if it is a Friday.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 18, 2014)

.
could be up for this mate.  But will depend on date and if I can get leave.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 18, 2014)

Count me in please Steve. Nothing better than a gm meet without having to use holiday


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 18, 2014)

Put me down, date dependent as hopefully going skiing on 27th March for the week.


----------



## fundy (Nov 19, 2014)

Possibles

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975 (Sunday)
3. Tarkus1212 (Sunday)
4. MetalMickie
5. Imurg
6. LiverpoolPhil (not early April)
7. Wrighty1874 (Friday)
8. Midnight
9. Region3 (Sunday)
10. Evesdad (not wc 27th March)

Lets see if we get a little bit more interest then Ill try and get a date fixed (assuming D4S has fixed the final date too)


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2014)

OK looks like it will be either Sunday Apr 12 or Sunday Apr 19, anyone have a preference of the two before I go back to try and get it booked. Could do with a few more numbers too really


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd be more interested if it was march. April is the new season so club comps will be under way.


----------



## fundy (Nov 25, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			I'd be more interested if it was march. April is the new season so club comps will be under way.
		
Click to expand...

How many club comps do you play on a sunday afternoon? Can you not miss one if you want to play in this? Not every date is going to suit everyone but personally would rather leave it till April to give the best chance of a dry course and decent weather as well as avoid closer dates to the NLondon and Warks meets. Lets see what others think


----------



## Region3 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd prefer the 12th but should be able to make either.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 25, 2014)

Could you stick my name down if there is still room, Sunday PM is fine and I eat anything :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 25, 2014)

fundy said:



			OK looks like it will be either Sunday Apr 12 or Sunday Apr 19, anyone have a preference of the two before I go back to try and get it booked. Could do with a few more numbers too really
		
Click to expand...

Either is fine with me and I would prefer April.


----------



## fundy (Nov 25, 2014)

Possibles:

1. Fundy
2. Alex1975 (Sunday)
3. Tarkus1212 (Sunday)
4. MetalMickie
5. Imurg
6. LiverpoolPhil (not early April)
7. Wrighty1874 (Friday)
8. Midnight
9. Region3 (Sunday)
10. Evesdad (not wc 27th March)
11. ArnoldArmChewer


----------



## Midnight (Nov 25, 2014)

Mate, I will have to try and get leave for either of the dates.  So will wait and see what is chosen then try and get the date off. So please put me down as possible.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

Im a definite Steve and happy with both days :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2014)

Would now prefer the 12th due to the Alwoody one on the 19th


----------



## Region3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would now prefer the 12th due to the Alwoody one on the 19th
		
Click to expand...

Never even clicked with me that they were potentially on the same day.

12th for me as well if there's still a choice.


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2014)

Have requested some tee times from Mentmore on the 12th to avoid clashing with the NW date, once thats confirmed will be looking to confirm names on here


----------



## Fish (Dec 1, 2014)

I'd be OK for the 12th :thup:


----------

